# DIRECTV Supercast for BlackBerry - Now Available



## Greg Alsobrook

[strike]According to DIRECTV's Twitter page, the app should be available soon. They also posted a couple things you can do to make sure you're ready...[/strike]

The app is now available for download!

Supported models:

BlackBerry Storm
BlackBerry Bold, Tour, Curve 8900



> Blackberry users: The NFL Sunday Ticket Mobile app is near. Make sure MDS Connection Service & Collaboration Service are enabled.


Download the app here... http://m.directv.com/supercast


----------



## DRod

Should be up sometime after 11:00pm PT.


----------



## tpayne105

How do you make sure those two things are enabled???


----------



## MIAMI1683

Got to love it. Finally Blackberry gets some love. Now how about an regular app too .


----------



## DRod

tpayne105 said:


> How do you make sure those two things are enabled???


Here's a start...I'll keep looking for an easier answer.
http://www.blackberry.com/btsc/dyna...mmand=show&forward=nonthreadedKC&kcId=KB15922


----------



## tpayne105

Ok I am stupid...is this something you can do from your phone or on a computer....i really dont get how this works....and I am actually quite good with technology!


----------



## zuf

The settings mentioned in the document that DRod linked to are done on a company's BlackBerry Enterprise Server.


----------



## davemayo

From the link above, it looks like you have to do it from the BES if you are on an enterprise server. Not sure what to do if you are on BIS.


----------



## tiger2005

Sweet! I've been waiting for this.


----------



## davemayo

This link also refers to MDS as a setting in the BES.


----------



## jimmyt

if you are an enterprise user - you need to get your admin to turn on those rights.. if you are an enterprise user on blackberry professional software - right click on the user in bb manager and look at the text 9 from the bottom in the long list of things that show up - if it says "disable connection services" then mds IS ACTIVE. 

Not sure about those on BIS however..


----------



## davemayo

I may have to bribe my IT guys to go in and change this setting on my BES account.


----------



## tpayne105

I appreciate all of you help. My blackberry is my own...not a corporate account. Is my phone ok to get this? It is a Blackberry 8330....

Thanks again

Todd


----------



## nbaez16

i hope this works for new nextal black berry if not i will be so mad for getting this phone


----------



## Hoosier205

The download isn't working. I'm getting a "907 invalid COD - File not found" error.


----------



## nbaez16

link--- m.directv.com/supercast

Bring up this 

INSTALL NFL SUPERCAST 
Select your device. 

Windows Mobile Phones 
Supported Devices: Windows Mobile 6.0 and 6.1 

BlackBerry Storm 
BlackBerry Bold, Tour, Curve 8900 

iPhone and Palm Pre Downloads are available 
now through their respective app stores.

ok i may be missing some thing 
i am hoping i am wrong i have (BlackBerry® Curve™ 8350i Smartphone)

so i go to the website I click on (BlackBerry Bold, Tour, Curve 8900) and get The Item you Selected Cannot be displayed. Do you Wish to save The Item ? yes or no so i go with yes then i click on download and it say Download Failed. booooooooo 

ok Then i click on {BlackBerry Storm} and it goes right to download so i am like woooooooo hooooooooo i go ahead and Downloaded it. It tell me ( The Application was Successfully installed) i go to my downloaded items and great i see the app. right on there so i click on it and i get (Error Starting NFLSuperFan: Class 'net.rim.device.api.ui.virtualkeyboard' not found ).


So now i am pissed off does any one know if this will work for all blackberry i mean i have the app on the phone but still not working getting error .


----------



## krock918316

nbaez16 said:


> link--- m.directv.com/supercast
> 
> Bring up this
> 
> INSTALL NFL SUPERCAST
> Select your device.
> 
> Windows Mobile Phones
> Supported Devices: Windows Mobile 6.0 and 6.1
> 
> BlackBerry Storm
> BlackBerry Bold, Tour, Curve 8900
> 
> iPhone and Palm Pre Downloads are available
> now through their respective app stores.
> 
> ok i may be missing some thing
> i am hoping i am wrong i have (BlackBerry® Curve™ 8350i Smartphone)
> 
> so i go to the website I click on (BlackBerry Bold, Tour, Curve 8900) and get The Item you Selected Cannot be displayed. Do you Wish to save The Item ? yes or no so i go with yes then i click on download and it say Download Failed. booooooooo
> 
> ok Then i click on {BlackBerry Storm} and it goes right to download so i am like woooooooo hooooooooo i go ahead and Downloaded it. It tell me ( The Application was Successfully installed) i go to my downloaded items and great i see the app. right on there so i click on it and i get (Error Starting NFLSuperFan: Class 'net.rim.device.api.ui.virtualkeyboard' not found ).
> 
> So now i am pissed off does any one know if this will work for all blackberry i mean i have the app on the phone but still not working getting error .


It doesn't look like it will work on your phone - the only Curve listed is the 8900.


----------



## MIAMI1683

I installed this app. and tested it.It is working on the Storm this morning. Very nice indeed.


----------



## jimmyt

miami - when you say "working" do you mean you were able to log in and then got the file is not available message and then clicked ok and it came up and said "Thanks for installing - see you on the 13th" ? or did you see the promo video?


----------



## Mikemok1981

The download for the BlackBerry Bold, Tour, Curve 8900 doesnt seem to be working for me. It says the page cannot be opened and then asks if I want to save the page. If I save I cannot open the file. Now the app for the Storm downloads and installs but of course wont run because I dont have the virtual keyboard. Anyone else having problems downloading and installing the app for the Bold, Tour, or Curve? I have the Curve 8900.


----------



## philly33flyers

Same problem here. Storm download downloads fine but the Tour download link asks to save it instead of just installing and then I get an error message. I assume they forgot something. Probably forgot to upload the cod files for that link.


----------



## bluemoon737

nbaez16 said:


> i hope this works for new nextal black berry if not i will be so mad for getting this phone


No luck for my 8820...I figured as much.


----------



## DWisnoski

When I downloaded onto the storm is made me save to my SD card and upon installation it gave the COD error. 

4.7.148
BIS


----------



## Bajanjack

Do we have to pay extra for this now, or a trial period? Also, will this work on blackberry "flip"?


----------



## MIAMI1683

jimmyt said:


> miami - when you say "working" do you mean you were able to log in and then got the file is not available message and then clicked ok and it came up and said "Thanks for installing - see you on the 13th" ? or did you see the promo video?


 I saw both. Had to "sign in". Saw the video. Then it said see you on the 13th. Very cool indeed. Now all the BB users need is the DVR app too. Then we'll be good to go


----------



## jimmyt

huh - I got an error on the video .. werid.. oh well we shall see what sunday brings!



MIAMI1683 said:


> I saw both. Had to "sign in". Saw the video. Then it said see you on the 13th. Very cool indeed. Now all the BB users need is the DVR app too. Then we'll be good to go


----------



## Hoosier205

This is not making me very happy. This app is not working for everyone. They released the blackberry app last and now we have less time to fix these problems.


----------



## ljnskywalker

I went to try to download the BB Superfan App to my storm, and the following error message appeared when I said, no to saving it to my SD Card. "Unsupported media type: test/vnd.sun.j2me.app-descriptor" -- Might still be in testing?!?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Despite these units having much the same OS - the World Edition, Curve 83xx, 85xx, and others make up the majority of BB users - and no support appears for them.

Approximately 75% of the Blackberries out in the field ARE NOT the models supported here...so this is indeed disappointing.


----------



## belogical

bizarre, sounds like they have the files switched or something.

i have a storm and can't download the storm version. it just asks me to save it, then when I open it it gives an error when trying to install it.

it will let me install the bold version fine on my storm though.


----------



## Steveknj

Is this only for Sunday Ticket Subs?


----------



## sacalait

belogical said:


> bizarre, sounds like they have the files switched or something.
> 
> i have a storm and can't download the storm version. it just asks me to save it, then when I open it it gives an error when trying to install it.
> 
> it will let me install the bold version fine on my storm though.


Same msg. here. :nono2:


----------



## jimmyt

sunday ticket and superfan.. need both.. right now directv is dealing - you can get both for $150 



Steveknj said:


> Is this only for Sunday Ticket Subs?


----------



## tsduke

Look like no love once again for the majority of us bb users. The curve 83XX is the biggest portion of BB's out there.


----------



## sacalait

sacalait said:


> Same msg. here. :nono2:





belogical said:


> bizarre, sounds like they have the files switched or something.
> 
> i have a storm and can't download the storm version. it just asks me to save it, then when I open it it gives an error when trying to install it.
> 
> it will let me install the bold version fine on my storm though.


I just got it to work, here's how. When I tried to download it I received the msg. again asking if I wanted to save the file. I selected yes this time. Although it appeared that the file downloaded into the "downloads" folder, there was nothing there. I went back to the site, selected it app again for the Storm and this time, it asked if I wanted to download. I selected "YES" and it installed. After that, I was able to log in and watch the introductory video.


----------



## Steveknj

jimmyt said:


> sunday ticket and superfan.. need both.. right now directv is dealing - you can get both for $150


Thanks, you saved me the time of downloading and installing. I have no interest in ST, but if I could have a free BB app, I might look at it from time to time.


----------



## snobrdridaho

hey guys. i had 191 on my blackberry storm verizon. the error i got was can not "connect to server" i downgraded back to 148 works fine now. (for you crackberry fans)


----------



## nbaez16

ok it looks like the only one that work right now is the BlackBerry Storm but because that blackberry use a virtualkeyboard it downloads no problem ..... but it try and find a Virtualkeyboard ....... when you try and use the other app. it not working it comes up {907 invalid cod file not found } is any one else coming up with this plz give phone your use also .


----------



## sacalait

nbaez16 said:


> ok it looks like the only one that work right now is the BlackBerry Storm but because that blackberry use a virtualkeyboard it downloads no problem ..... but it try and find a Virtualkeyboard ....... when you try and use the other app. it not working it comes up {907 invalid cod file not found } is any one else coming up with this plz give phone your use also .


Are you saying the keyboard doesn't come up when you open the app?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

nbaez16 said:


> ok it looks like the only one that work right now is the BlackBerry Storm but because that blackberry use a virtual keyboard it downloads no problem ..... but it try and find a Virtualkeyboard ....... when you try and use the other app. it not working it comes up {907 invalid cod file not found } is any one else coming up with this plz give phone your use also .


There are numerous other applications that work with the Curve, et al, that support the same capabilities....with or without a virtual keyboard....so that's not a viable reason.

So the fact that there is such a severe limitation towards only the small % of Blackberry users is truly disappointing. Furthermore, since the largest % of smartphone users in the market fall into the BB Curve, World Edition, and other such BB device groups ...its even more of a surprise that they would launch to such a resstricted number of users.


----------



## DWisnoski

I have a storm and still can't download this properly. I am very technologically advanced and it keeps asking me to "save" teh file and then I get an error. For you Storm folks are you BES or BIS?


----------



## bfncbs1

I am a Storm BIS sub and I was able to download it a few minutes ago with no problems.This was my second attempt. The first time it asked to save to my media card. 

Logged in and watch the intro video. All is well.


----------



## MIAMI1683

For those Storm customers that it's not working on. What OS are you on. Are you on BIS or BES? Post details here for me/them i'm running a hybrid with a .151 base


----------



## Hoosier205

Still asking me to save it...


----------



## morbid_fun

I figured no love for the 83xx Curve. That sucks, but I can live through it.


----------



## MIAMI1683

hdtvfan0001 said:


> There are numerous other applications that work with the Curve, et al, that support the same capabilities....with or without a virtual keyboard....so that's not a viable reason.
> 
> So the fact that there is such a severe limitation towards only the small % of Blackberry users is truly disappointing. Furthermore, since the largest % of smartphone users in the market fall into the BB Curve, World Edition, and other such BB device groups ...its even more of a surprise that they would launch to such a resstricted number of users.


 I agree with you. There is no reason the Curve and World editions shouldn't be supported. It's all a JAVA language. We all know how difficult JAVA can be but still there are alot of Curves out there. More new versions coming soon too


----------



## cbensinger

sacalait said:


> I just got it to work, here's how. When I tried to download it I received the msg. again asking if I wanted to save the file. I selected yes this time. Although it appeared that the file downloaded into the "downloads" folder, there was nothing there. I went back to the site, selected it app again for the Storm and this time, it asked if I wanted to download. I selected "YES" and it installed. After that, I was able to log in and watch the introductory video.


Just got a Tour the other day and I did just what you said above and it behaved just as you describe.

Thanks....


----------



## Grydlok

wth lol I see only the newer phones.


----------



## Bugg77

I can't get this sucker to download onto my Storm. Keeps saying it can't open so I have to save it, then I try to open the saved file and download but the download fails with the COD error.

I'm on BIS with OS 4.7.0.151


----------



## MIAMI1683

Bugg77 said:


> I can't get this sucker to download onto my Storm. Keeps saying it can't open so I have to save it, then I try to open the saved file and download but the download fails with the COD error.
> 
> I'm on BIS with OS 4.7.0.151


 Kake sure you are clicking the OTA and not the zip file. Zip will have to be extracted and installed on the DM. Also 5.0.191 this app won't work at all. It's super buggy anyways. Going back to .148 or .151 will allow this app to work.


----------



## Bugg77

MIAMI1683 said:


> Kake sure you are clicking the OTA and not the zip file. Zip will have to be extracted and installed on the DM. Also 5.0.191 this app won't work at all. It's super buggy anyways. Going back to .148 or .151 will allow this app to work.


I'm not sure what you're talking about as there isn't an option to d/l a zip file. when going to http://m.directv.com/supercast. It is a .jad for the BBs and a .cab for the WinMo devices.

Also, as I already stated, I'm running OS 4.7.0.151 (not on OS 5 yet because I use the Facebook app).

Oddly enough, I tried one more time and the sucker went right to downloading and installing. Login and video seems to work great!

Woohoo!


----------



## sacalait

I posted about an hour ago that this app was available on a BB forum. A couple of people reported that they were having problems like everyone here and just kept trying and suddenly it worked.


----------



## jimmyt

thanks.. I am on 191 as well.. looks like I will go back to 148 - or maybe 167 - too bad because 5.0 makes it a completely different phone.



snobrdridaho said:


> hey guys. i had 191 on my blackberry storm verizon. the error i got was can not "connect to server" i downgraded back to 148 works fine now. (for you crackberry fans)


----------



## DWisnoski

is .151 and official release? I am still on .148 I wonder if that is the issue? I have have tried 30 times today


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I heard this from our sources at DIRECTV: 


> DIRECTV has identified the download issue and will be resolving it soon.


They know precisely the root cause of it, so I'm sure soon really does mean soon.


----------



## jrocsworld

Yeah I finally got mine to work...was starting to get a little worried!.. But I got the video to play and the "See you on the 13th" .. For those of you trying to save and run the file, it actually shouldnt prompt you to save and should go straight to the download screen. Also my introduction vid was freezing during playback. Who knows if the connection will be fast enough to broadcast a live feed....


----------



## Bugg77

Like I posted on Crackberry... if you're running a Storm with 4.7 OS you should be fine. I can't say anything about the folks running 5.0.

Just keep trying. It magically worked on mine after 15 or so tries.


----------



## sacalait

Bugg77 said:


> Like I posted on Crackberry... if you're running a Storm with 4.7 OS you should be fine. I can't say anything about the folks running 5.0.
> 
> Just keep trying. It magically worked on mine after 15 or so tries.


Hey Bugg, fancy meeting you here...:grin:


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Bugg77 said:


> Like I posted on Crackberry... if you're running a Storm with 4.7 OS you should be fine. I can't say anything about the folks running 5.0.
> 
> Just keep trying. It magically worked on mine after 15 or so tries.


What forum is that? I'm sure our friends at DIRECTV would like to know.


----------



## MIAMI1683

Stuart Sweet said:


> What forum is that? I'm sure our friends at DIRECTV would like to know.


 Stuart,

Crackberry.com and Blackberryos.com (more like DBSTalk) are the two alot of people use. Oddly enough there was a thread posted there (bbos.com) about the coming app. Seems like this is going to be a popular app. I know i'll use it eveyweek


----------



## ronkuba

Any chance Directv will release 83xx version?


----------



## sacalait

Stuart Sweet said:


> What forum is that? I'm sure our friends at DIRECTV would like to know.


Bugg and I are referring to crackberry.com.

That is my Blackberry equivalent of DBSTalk for Directv.


----------



## jimmyt

4.7.x.148 is official for verizon - there have been leaks of 4.7.x.151 and .167 as well as 5.0.0.191. A lot does not work on 191 - but what works is awesome.. like a brand new phone!



DWisnoski said:


> is .151 and official release? I am still on .148 I wonder if that is the issue? I have have tried 30 times today


----------



## sarhaynes

DWisnoski said:


> is .151 and official release? I am still on .148 I wonder if that is the issue? I have have tried 30 times today


.151 is not an official release. It was recommended to me after several e-mails about performance issues on the blackberry support forum site. Here is the thread: http://supportforums.blackberry.com/rim/board/message?board.id=9500&thread.id=38822

This will tell you how to upgrade. Now to get :backtotop

I cannot get the application to download and install on my Storm with .151. I get the save to media card. If I say "No", I get "Unsupported media type: test/vnd.sun.j2me.app-descriptor" If I say "Yes" it will save the file, but when I open the file I get the typical download screen for NFLSuperFan 1.0.21. When I hit "Download", the download fails with "907 Invalid COD" File not found (8).

Hope this helps.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

ronkuba said:


> Any chance Directv will release 83xx version?


Good question....a couple million users would like to know....


----------



## belogical

Stuart Sweet said:


> I heard this from our sources at DIRECTV:
> 
> They know precisely the root cause of it, so I'm sure soon really does mean soon.


Is it soon yet? Still not working for me.


----------



## Kash76

Still not working for me either. Trying on a Sprint 9630 Tour.


----------



## jungleland

OMG I'M GOING TO COME!:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## Stuart Sweet

OK that's uncalled for. Let's keep it family-friendly, please.


----------



## njblackberry

Great app - thrilled. I would not be surprised if it doesn't run on any version of OS 5.

Another forum is http://www.blackberryforums.com


----------



## Kash76

I would be thrilled if I could run it on my Tour. The link still does not work!!


----------



## MrLANlord

STORM Experience...

Same download issue, but saved to media card. Second attempt then launched the OTA installer and it worked great afterwards.

So....Download and save the .JAD file then clink the link again and the normal download/installer will pop up and install over the air (OTA).

Regards,


----------



## Hoosier205

Yet another example of the iPhone minority being the priority...while Blackberry users get shafted with second rate software from DirecTV.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Hoosier205 said:


> Yet another example of the iPhone minority being the priority...while Blackberry users get shafted with second rate software from DirecTV.


Or Blackberries get hoist by their own lack of common OS.

At least all the Winmobile 6/6.1 phones are on a common OS. And ALL the iPhones are pretty much on one platform. Lets see how they function when there are 10-15 models out there as there are with the Blackberry family... 

Yes, java runs--but how similar are the calls to the network(s), OS, video, storage, etc. on each of the different devices?

Lets put it one other way? Why in the world would DIRECTV "want" to short shrift any major platform? If they could, they'd support every phone that has a screen capable of running even bad video. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Kash76

When I run the jad after saving I get the following

907 Invalid COD
File not found


----------



## sacalait

Kash76 said:


> When I run the jad after saving I get the following
> 
> 907 Invalid COD
> File not found


After you save the .JAD file, go back to the site and try to download again, don't try to run the file. At that point it might work. That is how many including myself were able to download it today.


----------



## Hoosier205

Tom Robertson said:


> Or Blackberries get hoist by their own lack of common OS.
> 
> At least all the Winmobile 6/6.1 phones are on a common OS. And ALL the iPhones are pretty much on one platform. Lets see how they function when there are 10-15 models out there as there are with the Blackberry family...
> 
> Yes, java runs--but how similar are the calls to the network(s), OS, video, storage, etc. on each of the different devices?
> 
> Lets put it one other way? Why in the world would DIRECTV "want" to short shrift any major platform? If they could, they'd support every phone that has a screen capable of running even bad video.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I don't believe it is intentional, but we are an afterthought.


----------



## Hoosier205

Finally downlaoded and I get the following error when trying to run it:

Class 'net.rim.device.api.ui.decor.Background' not found

Wonderful...


----------



## Tom Robertson

Hoosier205 said:


> I don't believe it is intentional, but we are an afterthought.


Only in your mind. Blackberries certainly aren't at DIRECTV...

Unfortunately... RIM only standardized on the name...


----------



## Kash76

I posted on the DTV forums.

Please back me up...

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10587593


----------



## jimmyt

link worked for me at 8:30pm est.. no saving - installed right away.. but I still cant see the video.. it says "file not availabe" and then says see you on the 13th.. this is with 151.. anyone else?


----------



## jungleland

I created a fix.... Works perfectly.

Just located the cod files then loaded all of them via crack util...

Keep your eyes on berryreview.com for the instructional...should be up within 24 hours...

Michael


----------



## Kash76

jungleland said:


> I created a fix.... Works perfectly.
> 
> Just located the cod files then loaded all of them via crack util...
> 
> Keep your eyes on berryreview.com for the instructional...should be up within 24 hours...
> 
> Michael


Which device?


----------



## Hoosier205

Tom Robertson said:


> Only in your mind. Blackberries certainly aren't at DIRECTV...
> 
> Unfortunately... RIM only standardized on the name...


What blackberry model are you using?


----------



## Tom Robertson

Hoosier205 said:


> What blackberry model are you using?


Winmobile, HTC Touch Pro 2. At least all the winmobile 6.0 and 6.1 phones are standardized. (Win 5.0 was quite different and I hear 7 will be another major change; tho I don't yet know how much affect that will have on certain types of apps.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Hoosier205

Tom Robertson said:


> Winmobile, HTC Touch Pro 2. At least all the winmobile 6.0 and 6.1 phones are standardized. (Win 5.0 was quite different and I hear 7 will be another major change; tho I don't yet know how much affect that will have on certain types of apps.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


You're not even a blackberry user...that makes sense.


----------



## jungleland

Kash76 said:


> Which device?


I have a bunch of blackberry's....

9000 (Working)
8900 (Working)
8310 (Not Working)
9500 (Working)

The issue is with the .jad file...whomever created it did not link the 9 .cod files to the .jad installation file, thus the problem... Don't know how some users are reporting success as the installation file was not generated correctly...

----------

HERE'S THE FIX

Download the attached .cod files (for 8900, Tour and Bold only)......load all to your blackberry.....then the application will be loaded...Done.... Should show up in the download folder (default)

If you don't know how to load .cod files then you shouldn't be attempting this, nor asking...


----------



## Tom Robertson

Hoosier205 said:


> You're not even a blackberry user...that makes sense.


True. I'm not one. In fact, while I had high hopes, I found I didn't like them. (Just a personal preference, I really have no particular bias. I'm happy many people do find them very useful.)

Alls I'm saying is that, just like the different Winmobile versions are quite different, all the different Blackberry models are different at the software and OS level. Some versions of Winmobile don't have the stuff to support Supercast, and some versions of the Blackberry OS don't either.

At least DIRECTV has tackled several Blackberry models. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## j0hnnyv

jungleland said:


> I have a bunch of blackberry's....
> 
> 9000 (Working)
> 8900 (Working)
> 8310 (Not Working)
> 9500 (Working)
> 
> The issue is with the .jad file...whomever created it did not link the 9 .cod files to the .jad installation file, thus the problem... Don't know how some users are reporting success as the installation file was not generated correctly...
> 
> ----------
> 
> HERE'S THE FIX
> 
> Download the attached .cod files......load all to your blackberry.....then the application will be loaded...Done.... Should show up in the download folder (default)
> 
> If you don't know how to load .cod files then you shouldn't be attempting this, nor asking...


that worked like a charm!! thanks bro. The app said its already outdated and theres some newer version out.. ill upgrade once OTA link is working... the video played and it said CYA SEPT. 13!!!!

:eek2:


----------



## Kash76

j0hnnyv said:


> that worked like a charm!! thanks bro. The app said its already outdated and theres some newer version out.. ill upgrade once OTA link is working... the video played and it said CYA SEPT. 13!!!!
> 
> :eek2:


Against the wishes of jungleland, I am asking how to load the cod files without a valid jad. The javaload would be one way but am guessing that's not it!?


----------



## Frank5575

The link is working now on the TOUR. BUT after login I get "Response entity too large. Please contact network administrator." No video then CYA on the 13th.


----------



## laramr

Download and login works fine but I get a "loading video..." screen with a "file not available" message error bubble. When I click OK on the error bubble I get the " Thanks for installiong SUPRECAST.......See you then!" message. Guess we'll see if it's worling tomorrow.

Storm on a BES. Running latest (official) release for verizon .148


----------



## jimmyt

same here.. running a storm on BPS with 151 - i doubt going to 148 will make a difference.



Frank5575 said:


> The link is working now on the TOUR. BUT after login I get "Response entity too large. Please contact network administrator." No video then CYA on the 13th.


----------



## jimmyt

try bbsak - you can load cod files through that software

http://rimgeeks.com/viewtopic.php?f=62&t=18



Kash76 said:


> Against the wishes of jungleland, I am asking how to load the cod files without a valid jad. The javaload would be one way but am guessing that's not it!?


----------



## tpayne105

...in the lack of support for the 83XX version. Was looking forward to it coming on line with my Blackberry...a great phone but I guess not great enough for this particular software....

:nono:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

tpayne105 said:


> ...in the lack of support for the 83XX version. Was looking forward to it coming on line with my Blackberry...a great phone but I guess not great enough for this particular software....
> 
> :nono:


It's not the phone....it the choice that was made as to which BB units to support....nothing prohibits the 83xx units from getting the same service, except the availability of the same kind of software.


----------



## j0hnnyv

the version installed last nite through the .cod files was *.21....so I checked the mobile download links again this morning and it worked and upgraded me to the newer version *.23 for the BOLD 9000. video looked beautiful in its preview and everything is working...it told me cya on sept 13!! bwahhahah


----------



## tpayne105

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It's not the phone....it the choice that was made as to which BB units to support....nothing prohibits the 83xx units from getting the same service, except the availability of the same kind of software.


I agree...just not sure the thinking behind the logic in not having available the software for the most popular series of Blackberrys...


----------



## nbaez16

nbaez16 said:


> link--- m.directv.com/supercast
> 
> Bring up this
> 
> INSTALL NFL SUPERCAST
> Select your device.
> 
> Windows Mobile Phones
> Supported Devices: Windows Mobile 6.0 and 6.1
> 
> BlackBerry Storm
> BlackBerry Bold, Tour, Curve 8900
> 
> iPhone and Palm Pre Downloads are available
> now through their respective app stores.
> 
> ok i may be missing some thing
> i am hoping i am wrong i have (BlackBerry® Curve™ 8350i Smartphone)
> 
> so i go to the website I click on (BlackBerry Bold, Tour, Curve 8900) and get The Item you Selected Cannot be displayed. Do you Wish to save The Item ? yes or no so i go with yes then i click on download and it say Download Failed. booooooooo
> 
> ok Then i click on {BlackBerry Storm} and it goes right to download so i am like woooooooo hooooooooo i go ahead and Downloaded it. It tell me ( The Application was Successfully installed) i go to my downloaded items and great i see the app. right on there so i click on it and i get (Error Starting NFLSuperFan: Class 'net.rim.device.api.ui.virtualkeyboard' not found ).
> 
> So now i am pissed off does any one know if this will work for all blackberry i mean i have the app on the phone but still not working getting error .


ok guys after being pissed off because i was not able to get the super cast services i called directV and canceled it i said to my self about 6:15pm est i am going to try it again and to my surprise i clicked on 
{BlackBerry Bold, Tour, Curve 8900} and it downloaded it works i got the login screen to put my use and password and it shows you the demo. i am happy and wanted to pass it on to you gusy that have this kind of phone i am use a (BlackBerry® Curve™ 8350i Smartphone) GO 49ers


----------



## hdtvfan0001

nbaez16 said:


> ok guys after being pissed off because i was not able to get the super cast services i called directV and canceled it i said to my self about 6:15pm est i am going to try it again and to my surprise i clicked on
> {BlackBerry Bold, Tour, Curve 8900} and it downloaded it works i got the login screen to put my use and password and it shows you the demo. i am happy and wanted to pass it on to you gusy that have this kind of phone i am use a (BlackBerry® Curve™ 8350i Smartphone) GO 49ers


Tried the Curve install with an 8330..downloaded and passed the install fine...but when running...gives a RIM device type error message.

Looks like those of us with any Curve 83xx are out of luck.


----------



## sacalait

I just downloaded the new version .23 from the site. Now when you go to the site, there is a msg that states:

"Requires an official OS release from you service provider"

After downloading .23 there was no more intro video, it goes right to the channel guide for tomorrows games.


----------



## nbaez16

OK after Canceling my supercast because it was not working i did download it today under (BlackBerry Bold, Tour, Curve 8900) being i have a (BlackBerry® Curve™ 8350i Smartphone) it working for me now just wanted every one that have a phone close to one of this BB (BlackBerry Bold, Tour, Curve 8900) it should work now so i am good now i went back and order it again and Rolling for tomorrow can not wait . i hope this work for every one that does not have the same kind of models as it shows on there website . GOod luck


----------



## pudge44

I was able to get it downloaded and installed after a couple tries on Friday. However, every time I launch the app on my Blackberry Tour I get an "unable to connect to Directv server" error. I'm on a corporate-issued BES device. Does anybody know if this is an indication that I do not have blackberry MDS connection and collaboration service enabled?


----------



## dtv757

yea i was using SUPERCAST on my 8900 via wifi (VZ DSL ) and it was working great!!!


----------



## cmrjm1019

I just downloaded the app on my bold, is there anyway to test to see if it is working? Right now, obviously, since there is no game on now, it says the file is not available.

Thanks!
Christine


----------



## MonyMony

When I try to download with my BB Bold I get:

_HTTP Error 504: Gateway Timeout

The gateway timed-out while waiting for a response from the servers. Please try loading a different page. Contact your service provider if this problem persists._

I suspect this is a brower-configuration issue, so my question is whether there are specific settings/modes the BB browser must be in to all this download?

EDIT: Had to set the browser to BLACKBERRY BROWSER instead of INTERNET BROWSER under OPTIONS | GENERAL PROPERTIES | DEFAULT BROWSER. Once done, download happened without error.


----------



## jcookpb

Any word on BB 8330?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

jcookpb said:


> Any word on BB 8330?


Like you....I'd love to see that too....but suspect we won't see it this year.

For some bizzare reason, they omitted the largest smartphone install user group.


----------



## jcookpb

It is bizzare, all D* print ads for this service has had a BB 8330 pictured in the ad. No worries, I still got HD and online if needed.


----------



## pyro383

I was able to view the games on sunday with my nextel BB 8350i but in the afternoon at my friends house (connected to his wifi) I kept getting the DTV server issue and couldn't connect.


----------



## MIAMI1683

this app works on the Storm with 5.0.230 as an OS. So others with 5.0 may want to try it. I can verify it's working here


----------



## hdtvfan0001

For those who have one of the limited Blackberry devices that will work with SuperCast...you should try it and report on your findings.

This feedback is always useful for DirecTV to improve and solidify the product.

Unfortunately...I use the 8330, so I can't test....but others still should.


----------



## MIAMI1683

hdtvfan0001 said:


> For those who have one of the limited Blackberry devices that will work with SuperCast...you should try it and report on your findings.
> 
> This feedback is always useful for DirecTV to improve and solidify the product.
> 
> Unfortunately...I use the 8330, so I can't test....but others still should.


 I wonder if D8 will support all the platforms now that 5.0 is VERY close to offical release for most/all of these devices. Once 5.0 is released it "should" make it easier for the developers


----------



## sacalait

I received a msg. saying to upgrade to new version of SC 1.0.26 a couple of days ago. After upgrading I can no longer open SC. I receive the following msg:



> Error starting NFLSuperFan: Module 'NFLSuperFan' does not match codfile timestamp of sibling module 'NFLSuperFan-6'


I tried deleting and re-downloading 2 more times with no luck. I am now seeing posts on crackberry.com from others with the same issue.

Anybody know of a fix coming or a workaround?

Thanks


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

sacalait said:


> I received a msg. saying to upgrade to new version of SC 1.0.26 a couple of days ago. After upgrading I can no longer open SC. I receive the following msg:
> 
> I tried deleting and re-downloading 2 more times with no luck. I am now seeing posts on crackberry.com from others with the same issue.
> 
> Anybody know of a fix coming or a workaround?
> 
> Thanks


Try uninstalling and downloading one more time..


----------



## sacalait

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Try uninstalling and downloading one more time..


:scratch: 3rd times the charm, I guess...

:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:

Thanks


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

sacalait said:


> :scratch: 3rd times the charm, I guess...
> 
> :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:
> 
> Thanks


Good deal!


----------



## Chris Blount

Got this from DirecTV:

We just posted an update to the BlackBerry app for the Supercast.
Those that upgraded over the last few days need to upgrade again.


----------



## MIAMI1683

Chris Blount said:


> Got this from DirecTV:
> 
> We just posted an update to the BlackBerry app for the Supercast.
> Those that upgraded over the last few days need to upgrade again.


 Are there any change logs available :nono2:?


----------



## ccsoftball7

OK...I downloaded and was able to use the app on Verizon BB Tour (9630 v4.7.1.40). The app worked very well. I was wondering if there is a way to use the "speaker phone" version of the audio instead of the standard phone audio (via headset). I tried pressing alt+$ (speaker phone key). This did nothing. I could turn up the volume to max, but still had trouble hearing it without a headset. 

Is there a solution?

Thanks.


----------



## taz291819

I'm with a lot of others, waiting on 8330 support. Switching to a HTC TouchPro 2 come January, so next year won't be a problem.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Just a heads up for anyone that got a Storm 2 this week..I played with Supercast today on my Storm 2 and it seems to work fine using the Storm app.


----------



## RELLENBOGEN

Michael D'Angelo;2263593 said:


> Just a heads up for anyone that got a Storm 2 this week..I played with Supercast today on my Storm 2 and it seems to work fine using the Storm app.


I just purchased my first blackberry, Storm 2, and subscribe to NFL Sunday Ticket and want to add supercast to my phone. What address do I type in on phone in order to download this? Thanks.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

RELLENBOGEN said:


> I just purchased my first blackberry, Storm 2, and subscribe to NFL Sunday Ticket and want to add supercast to my phone. What address do I type in on phone in order to download this? Thanks.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

The address you need is in the first post of this thread. Here is is again: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mobile/supercast/

Enjoy!


----------



## RELLENBOGEN

thank you very much. I will try.


----------



## Cedem

I just got a Storm2 and after I download the app and tried to run it I get an error message saying "Unable to connect to DirecTV server." Any thoughts?

I'm on a BES but am technologically challenged when it comes to its settings.


----------



## photostudent

RIM (Blackberry) servers have been on the fritz. I have not had email for two days even though reports say the problem was solved this morning. This could relate to your problem.


----------



## jimmyt

When it says "lost connection" and you click "ok" it should continue on and work. If it does not, you need to talk to your iT department (or BES admin) to make sure you have MDS active.

However, it also depends on your OS - supercast does not work on the latest storm 2 leak .428 - it does work on the latest official.. .320. But it sounds to me like you are on .320 as you can login and see the games listed.


----------



## Cedem

jimmyt said:


> When it says "lost connection" and you click "ok" it should continue on and work. If it does not, you need to talk to your iT department (or BES admin) to make sure you have MDS active.
> 
> However, it also depends on your OS - supercast does not work on the latest storm 2 leak .428 - it does work on the latest official.. .320. But it sounds to me like you are on .320 as you can login and see the games listed.


I don't actually see any games listed. I click on OK and the program closes. I am running on .320 fwiw. I will check with my IT department, although I don't have much faith in them. The last time I had a similar problem with my old Blackberry they assured me that their security settings shouldn't prevent me from running any programs on my phone.


----------

